# Patio Cover Design



## meppwc (Oct 23, 2012)

I have an L shaped house and I want to build a wooden patio cover. The cover will fit on the inside of the L. What type of roof do I need to build to accomplish this.
If you have any pictures that would help also


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

A simple shed type (lean-to) should work. Don't know if that's the look you're going for.


----------



## meppwc (Oct 23, 2012)

I am not familiar with this type of roof.............can you provide a picture


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Could you provide some more information? What are the dimensions of the patio that you want to cover? Are you looking for a weather proof roof or just something to provide some shade? Which direction does the patio face? Which part of the country do you live?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a little to vague to answer. How much slope would the patio cover have? Assuming it has small slope I would suggest using fiberglass panels. It could be made water tight and let light pass through. If that isn't an option you might use a wood roof with roll roofing. The roll roofing will provide water protection where shingles would leak with a shallow slope.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

If it is just shade you're looking for maybe a pergola would work.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Is the roof a hip or gable? Assuming its a hip down to the "L" section on both sides, that doesn't give you much room for drop on your new patio roof so it would end up pretty flat. Does the area you live have much snow? Any time you do a project like this there are a ton of details you need to work out. One option that might work for you is a retractable awning. They make them in some pretty large sizes and they fold up within about 8 inches of the surface you mount them on. You can get them with a crank open or close or an automatic electric one. I think they come in widths of around 36 feet.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.sunsetter.com/?srccode=2515&srccode2=21743S186636470


Here's a link to the type of awning I mentioned above. They are very nice but fairly pricey.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Even if you are starting the "new" roof at the old roof line you should have sufficient slope. I did that very thing about 33 years ago on the house I am still living in. I bricked the walls up to about 20 inches and then framed it all with cypress. Covered the top in translucent green fiberglass panels. No leaks and plenty of slope. I have it about 6" of slope if I remember correctly. Well, maybe it was 9". 

Later on I had a company come in and replace the fiberglass with 3" thick insulated metal panels. Also put windows all around. Still that way today.

George


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Even if you are starting the "new" roof at the old roof line you should have sufficient slope. I did that very thing about 33 years ago on the house I am still living in. I bricked the walls up to about 20 inches and then framed it all with cypress. Covered the top in translucent green fiberglass panels. No leaks and plenty of slope. I have it about 6" of slope if I remember correctly. Well, maybe it was 9".
> 
> Later on I had a company come in and replace the fiberglass with 3" thick insulated metal panels. Also put windows all around. Still that way today.
> 
> George


George, how did the edge of the new roof turn out? I'm not a roofer but doesn't the drop have to be contained in the height of the facia or drop below the existing facia which would be unsightly in some cases? I just had a sun room added to an L shaped existing screened in porch at the back of my house and they ended up cutting the existing roof back to the wall line in order to get the required drop.


----------

